# Anyone hunt Montana or Canada?



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

We're interested in Goose/Duck hunting Montana or Canada this year. Has anyone had any experience and advice for us?


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Eastern Montana around miles city to glendive is good for geese and wood ducks early in the season. Later on when the migration starts its all geese and mallards. Words of advice stay close to the Yellowstone river in that area they don't roost very from where they feed up there


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I did Canada last year. GREAT TIME!!! Lots of birds, full limits. Bagged honkers, specks, snows, and blues. As for ducks, it was mostly mallard, pintail, and teal, but plenty of them. Breeding season went really well last year, and I suspect the same this year. Each province is a little different on regs, what part of Canada are you interested in?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I did Canada last year. GREAT TIME!!! Lots of birds, full limits. Bagged honkers, specks, snows, and blues. As for ducks, it was mostly mallard, pintail, and teal, but plenty of them. Breeding season went really well last year, and I suspect the same this year. Each province is a little different on regs, what part of Canada are you interested in?


Not sure which province we want to hunt. We're going to drive from here though.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I've hunted Alberta and Saskatchewan, the latter being the trip I did last year. The bag limits are pretty much the same for both provinces (8 dark geese, 20 light geese, 8 ducks per day). The biggest difference between the two is that in Saskatchewan, goose hunting is not allowed past noon if you're hunting before October 15. I was there in September, so we did goose hunts in the morning and duck hunts in the afternoon/evening, which worked out well for us. 

I haven't hunted there, but BC is supposed to be hot for Canada geese right now.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

lived in eastern montana once... hunted medicine lake. there was about 200 yards of wheat/weeds/sunflower stubble between us and the lake. the lake was covered in ducks and geese. we figured if we ran hard and fast, we could maybe pick up a couple. so we started to go. we didnt get 50 feet into the stubble when the first wave took off... from the stubble... which we didnt expect... we kept running, the second and third waves took off, the sky went dark with birds, the wing noise was unbelievable... we made it to 50 yards from shore and just stopped panting... the birds were flying everywhere just out of shooting range. then - boom on the left up comes 2 or 3 and we nailed em. then boom, off to the right some more. we sat there for 30 minutes and bagged our limits birds from those that were unable to get up in the air when the huge masses took off. it was a hoot, one of the best hunting experiences i have ever had. went jump shooting on tons of little ponds everywhere and on the creeks.


----------

